# Best state to be a pothead?



## Themanwithnoname

Whats the best state to be a marijuana toker in.. which states have the least punishment of possesion and cultivation etc


----------



## weed toka

well im not 100% sure on that but california is not so bad on marijuana punishments for a juvenile to get caught in possession will mostl likely end up having a ticket makin u goto court and they will probably refer u to community service for an adult would probably be a few days in jail as long as u dont have 2 much on u otherwise they will think ur selling and the punishment will b considered a felony. other than that its just a low misdemeanor that u can take off ur record


----------



## hardrockstoner

In Oregon possesion is handled much like a traffic ticket, no jail time is given, but I'm not so sure about selling.  Here it's more a war against meth instead of marijuana.


----------



## Hick

> it's more a war against meth instead of marijuana.


----------



## Bubonic Chronic

haha florida they will wigg you the **** out for a stem


----------



## FrostyNugz420

where im from, in upstate NY, the leos take you stash(for themselves), make you smash any pipe or whatever that you have, and tell you not to drive around with it on you.


----------



## Insane

Move to Canada and never worry! lol


----------



## Hick

> Move to Canada and never worry! lol



No worries, like Marc Emery?


----------



## Insane

...whos Marc Emery?


----------



## Themanwithnoname

Insane said:
			
		

> ...whos Marc Emery?


 

Marc was a famouse seed seller who was busted by the Us gov on canadian soil a couple months ago

http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/localnews/2002410756_emery30m.html


----------



## Insane

Ah, well I'm not a famous seed seller. And keep in mind the only reason the US gov went after him was because he sold a lot of seeds in the states as well.


----------



## michaelskunknasty

Is it legal to Grow/smoke in canada?


----------



## Insane

Where I live getting caught having under 28 grams is like a parking ticket, but more expensive. It is illegal to grow, but police here regularly bust houses with 100 or more plants, so its not exactly cost effective for them to target your average 'personal pot' grower who has maybe a dozen plants.. 

Funny story about the legality of smoking it..

One day on my way home from a long shift at work I decided to reward myself with a joint or two (its a long drive) So Im driving on some back roads to get back to my house, doing about 90 km/h in a 50 km/h zone (which is a $356 ticket by the way) and I light up a big fat joint..normally when Im driving I wear a seat belt but this particular time Im driving home I borrowed my friend's car which happened to be a nicely built up Jeep 4x4, so I didnt deem the seat belt necessary. 

This drive takes me by a local mud pit and it just so happens my friend spent 2 hours washing & polishing his pretty jeep the day before (he built it up and NEVER 4x4s it, damn waste) so I decide to try it out in the mud. It performs admirably, so well in fact I decide to hop the 4 foot embankment to get back on the road, I got about 3 feet of air from the front tires, like a big wheely and came down pretty damn hard, with no damage luckily. Unfortunately I decided to jump back onto the road right in front of a cop who already has someone pulled over. By this time I had lit up another fatty, and he looks at me smoking my doobie, not wearing a seatbelt doing some pretty damn reckless driving and mouths "Get the **** outta my sight." At which point I promptly smile and wave, and drive away. 

The guy he pulled over before me must've done something _real _bad.


----------



## mahakala

Marc Emery is not only a big seed seller, he is also a very big medicinal marijuana activist. And for anyone who has bought seeds from him, beware, the DEA has seized the mailing list from his store and are probably cookin up some entrapment scheme. As for Canada being safer for smokers, I attended a "free Marc Emery" rally in Nova Scotia and just about everyone was rolling and smoking while the cops stood by and watched. So I guess it is safer around here.


----------



## Insane

Well police these days are definatly picking their battles, they couldnt care less about pot unless you have 100 plants in your house. The real problems that the police are focusing on are cyrstal meth, heroin, people shooting up in the streets ect ect..

For example..
Today on my drive home from work (high rise construction downtown) I saw a homeless drug addict who was so messed up on whatever she was on it took 3 cops to hold her down and and one more to actually cuff her, and dont get me wrong, these cops were big guys..the smallest was probably 6 feet even and about 200 pounds. The woman was about 5'6 and couldnt have weighed more than a hundred pounds.

When cops have stuff like that to deal with on a daily basis, they laugh at someone smoking a doobie and wish they could join in.


----------



## BCdreadgirl

Insane said:
			
		

> Move to Canada and never worry! lol


 
oh canada, you cant go wrong.
HA! land of the free and home of the brave.


----------



## joe blow

check out Normls website.  They give you all the states laws


----------



## pranicfever

Which State is the best state to spark up a Blunt on your front porch, or hit the bong with a bunch of friends in the park, or sit in your own living room smokin' a spliff playing Tony Hawks American Wasteland... The Answer None.

Although In some states The punishments vary, you have to remember it is still unlawful to do so. So here is my advice to you, Unless you have a medical condition and live in a state that pehaps allows the smoking of Marijuana, Which Most states that do permit it, also you have to remember our government doesn't. (which cause a sticky situation for even the sickest of people.) 

So here is my advice to you... 

*Be smart about your Weed.* 

* Think about who your smoking with, only smoke with people you trust. 
* If you live in a Highly Populated area it's most likely not the best Idea to light up On your front porch or infront of an open window where everyone and his brother can see you.
* If your growing, tell as little people as possible, say one person gets jealous they will go spouting off about it, and you know how word of mouth can go. 

There are many other tips I could give you.. But most like the above are very self-explainitory... remember just because one person somewhere can get away with it, doesn't always mean you can too.


----------



## Mutt

Rule 1: Grow for personal use. Don't sell. You can explain 2-3 plants. 100 forget it you are definetly getting slapped with intent to distribute. (Felony and def. jail). 2-3 plants you can get a lawyer and squirm your way out of jail.

Rule 2: Don't even let your best freind see your grow. All it takes is a slip of the tongue. 

Rule 3: Control that odor growing. You don't want the neighbors smelling a white widow in full flower. 


Marc Emery was a seed salesman, but mainly a heavy activist. Feds wanted to make an example with all of the medical MJ issues going on. It was an isolated incident, there are tons of seed banks up there and they aren't getting hauled off.

(If I were Canada, I would have told the Feds to control there own border and leave my civilians alone). Feds love to make people like Emery martyrs, and give themselves a black eye in the global view.


----------



## The haze one

the reason there are a lot of seed banks in canada is becuase it is perfectly legal in our country to sell and distrubute seeds for any reason at all, no matter the seed. it becomes a crime when the store starts selling cuttings,and or cannabis under the table, and as soon as your plant grows ur are commiting the crime. it happend in my town, one of the original head shops got busted for it way back when , and they had to change owners and the name of the store to save face within the community. 

and the only way you are gunna get busted around here is if u are growing comercially.... like whole basement type grow op. or if ur out on the streets sellin dimes ........ its sweet to  be a pot head in canada  if u play by a few rules .

and even better yet u can legally grow for medicinal reasons...
i get to do this after years of being illegal. u can be opointed as the legal grower for someone who needs it .... my step dad is in a wheel chair ... and he finally applied for his license.


----------



## Insane

Mutt said:
			
		

> Rule 1: Grow for personal use. Don't sell. You can explain 2-3 plants. 100 forget it you are definetly getting slapped with intent to distribute. (Felony and def. jail). 2-3 plants you can get a lawyer and squirm your way out of jail.
> 
> Rule 2: Don't even let your best freind see your grow. All it takes is a slip of the tongue.
> 
> Rule 3: Control that odor growing. You don't want the neighbors smelling a white widow in full flower.
> 
> 
> Marc Emery was a seed salesman, but mainly a heavy activist. Feds wanted to make an example with all of the medical MJ issues going on. It was an isolated incident, there are tons of seed banks up there and they aren't getting hauled off.
> 
> (If I were Canada, I would have told the Feds to control there own border and leave my civilians alone). Feds love to make people like Emery martyrs, and give themselves a black eye in the global view.


 
I agree 100% with Mutt, but I would also like to add one thing to what he said.

When the US government went after Emery, (and got him obviously) the only thing they proved is that in a world where they preach _democracy_, the only thing they're using is _tyranny. _


----------



## Hick

You "Canooks" should be happy that JR didn't consider Emery's operation, evidence of the intent/ability to produce _"seeds for mass destruction"_. 

You foreign Pot Smokers could be wintering in sunny Gauntanamo


----------



## GanjaGuru

"* Think about who your smoking with, only smoke with people you trust. 
* If you live in a Highly Populated area it's most likely not the best Idea to light up On your front porch or infront of an open window where everyone and his brother can see you.
* If your growing, tell as little people as possible, say one person gets jealous they will go spouting off about it, and you know how word of mouth can go." 

&



			
				Mutt said:
			
		

> Rule 1: Grow for personal use. Don't sell. You can explain 2-3 plants. 100 forget it you are definetly getting slapped with intent to distribute. (Felony and def. jail). 2-3 plants you can get a lawyer and squirm your way out of jail.
> 
> Rule 2: Don't even let your best freind see your grow. All it takes is a slip of the tongue.
> 
> Rule 3: Control that odor growing. You don't want the neighbors smelling a white widow in full flower.


 
I guess it all depends on where you live.
Out here in the primo cultivation country of N. Calif., the cops couldn't care less if you walked down Main St. puffing a joint as big as a horse's leg.
I read the "police log" every week in the local paper that lists ALL calls to the cops/911 and I NEVER see calls re: poss. of mj, unless it's a school type deal
or part of another more serious bust.
They don't tell you to throw it away if they find it, they ignore it.
Except maybe if you're smoking & driving they may if they're bored give you a FST (field sobriety test).
One reason is that the cops are short-handed.  Sometimes there are no patrolmen on duty; if they need a deputy they have to call and wake one up.
But mostly it's a mind-set and economic sense.  Growing pot harms no one and brings $$ into the county when it's sold.
Pot growers vote.  And we voted out all the ******* anti-pot cops, prosecutors, etc. years ago.
And many cops are growers too.  Last year I was in a growshop in a different county 50 miles away (the closest one) and browsing the store was one on the local cops.

Simply put, everyone out here who smokes weed grows it.  It's everywhere.  2 years ago the county sheriff posted a note in the local paper asking pot growers to confine their grow to their back yard, away from view of passer's by, because kids would look around for it as they walked by
A friend of mine grows in a greenhouse and the greenhouse and it's contents can easily be seen by 3 different neighbor's houses.  No problem.
No one out here makes a big secret deal about growing.  My neighbors grow; we exchange clones and share growing tips every year.
I did have a small problem this last season when a very small amount of weed was stolen by a neighbor's kid.  He was easy to track and I cut him a break and told him I wouldn't tell his dad as long as he never came back.  
Cops still bust people for sales (they'd get it trouble if they didn't make a few busts now and then) but as a rule they don't go out looking.  If it falls in their lap as it sometimes does, they can't ignore it.

There is a bit of trouble in paradise occasionally.
2 years ago a grower did something VERY stupid.  He was at a rock concert a few hundred miles away, met some people and arranged a deal where they'd meet him at a local rest stop the next night & he'd sell them something like 4 pounds of weed.
Well the guys showed up, 4 of them, inspected the weed, tossed it in the trunk of their car and took off without paying, with the grower and a friend in hot persuit.
Down the road a piece the grower was ramming the thieve's car and ran himself into a ditch.  While trying to get his truck out of the ditch, the crooks came back and opened fire, killing the grower/driver and severly wounding his friend.
They caught all 4 guys and last year the triggerman was convicted and sentenced to life.  The other 3 guys were convicted of accessory and got 15-to-life.

But of course, sales is WAY different that growing.


----------



## Mutt

Maybe I will move to Ca. I know here in SC it is bad. They will search your vehicle upon a wiff of smell. 1 oz or more is intent to distribute. 1-5 plants is a felony with 1-5 years and 5,000 fine I have to check that again with Norml though. (but can squirm out of that with a good attorney). We have Tax stamp and they inforce it (any way for these guys to get money). They even have a cocaine stamp and crap here.

If you do get busted you have to prove that all things purchased were with legal money. This includes the house, car, everything. This is if your busted cultivating not for sale. They consider any cultivation as an intent to distribute.
It is hard to prove this. Very hard. They end up taking TV's computers and other stuff.

If you get caught with an 1oz or under in your car (you do not have to be under the influence). It is $1,000 fine + loss of liscence for 1 year. 
Welcome to the bible belt.
note: there is no debate on medical MJ in my state. (Iguess it would be un-christian or something. We "wacky weed smoking hippies" don't fit in the baptist scene here)


----------



## Hick

Technically, "cultivation", of even a single seedling is a Federal Felony. Doesn't matter where you live.  

I googled CA stat's. NORML's information showed a rise in the number of arrests, for all mj arrests between 1995 and 2002. (not very current) With a slight decline showing from '99-02.

  Gotta' admit, ganja makes it sound pretty sweet. Trading cut's over the back fence, smokin' a fatty, wavin' at the cops. A regular "Mayberry/Amsterdam r.f.d." 

Unfortunately, I communicate with some other N. CA. folks that don't relate the same ideology.


----------



## GanjaGuru

Hic, those stats are almost 10 years old.
Since then, Mendocino voters passed Measure G, which cut off all county funds for the arrest and prosecution of "mom and pop" grows of 25 per person or less.
No prescription needed.
And Humboldt County kicked out less-than-friendly sheriff & d.a. and replaced them with more friendly folk; in Humbodt with an easily obtainable script, you can legally have a 10' x 10' growroom--sog that's 99 plants.
And in Trinity County in '02, Trinity County elected a sheriff who personally told me he's like to see all restrictions of using and growing pot removed.
Btw, his opponent (there were both patrolmen) spoke of the need to the country to rid itself of "green and white dope", lumping marijuana in with meth, and wanted the cops to become a para-military type op.
He was soundly defeated.


----------



## Hick

I said that the stats were old,(actually stats from 1998-2002, not near 10 years old) and that they showed a gradual decline in the most recent years.
The map is from 97, the statistics were not. 

Just as in Denver, State statutes "political name" local and county laws, just as the Federal law does state med provisions.
Unless the CA page at norml is outdated, the laws for cultivation of any amount of mj, is still a felony. Without the proper 'script. 
c/p
*Cultivation*  Any amount (exception for patients or caregivers) felony 16 - 36 months none  
"The cultivation or processing of any amount of marijuana is punishable by up to sixteen months in state prison.  There is an exception to the cultivation prohibition for patients or patients caregivers who possess or cultivate for personal use by the patient upon approval of a physician. The laws regarding possession and cultivation of marijuana do not apply to patients or patients primary caregivers who possess or cultivate marijuana for the personal medical use of the patient, upon the recommendation or approval of a physician."
end c/p


    If it is truely as openly accepted as you represent it, I'm green with envy. But as I said before, I am in relatively constant communications with a few N. CA. growers that don't relate the same conditions. None of them, including small time med providers, have ever related to me, that "everybody does it..and nobody cares". In fact, quite the opposite, always conveying concerns of being busted or their secret discovered. 
    Wonder why more n. ca. growers aren't bragging about the lax enforcement ? total acceptance ?


      I read the overwhelming majority(72% or so) believe mj should be decriminilized for adult use and someting like 80% are in favor of med use. So, I would _think_ sooner or later this would begin to reflect in society. 
Maybe your community is ahead of it;s time.


----------



## GanjaGuru

Yes, even simple p;ossession is a _federal_ crime, and fed law trumps state/county/city laws.
But the feds mainly concentrate on large grow ops (over 100 plants), and activists (like Steve Cubby). Yet 99% of growers are left unmolested.

Not ALL NorCal is as liberal as The Triangle.  Neighboring Shasta County, for instance, is more anti-mj.

You might want to google Measure G in Mendocino County, passed in '00.  Like I said, the voters cut off all funds used the the arrest & prosecution of small-time growers.  The measure makes no distinction between "medicinal, spiritual or recreational" use. 
The county d.a. says he's well aware that a single plant can yield 2 lbs. or more, and that NO ONE could smoke 50 pounds per year.  He's aware of course of the HUGE amt's of pot leaving the county.

Like I said, I read the police log, and I read about pot busts only when it involves sales (usually in concert with other crimes) and possession only when it is incidental to other crimes (or minors).


----------



## Stoney Bud

Having lived in most of em', I can honestly tell you, it doesn't make much diff.

The squares remain square and the rest of us don't see in square.


----------



## Hick

.......


----------



## jimmy

I live in MN and was found with pos. of small amount on me while driving. I was given the choice to pay a 100$ fine or go fight the ticket in court. I payed the fine..


----------



## Lindseyup67

Michigan is NOT the place u wanna be........they get their nuts off busting people for the smallest amount.......if caught with any...minimum 900.00 fine ...pay/or jail......if driving with it...lisense suspended for at least 90 days....etc........ I LONG to visit Amsterdam..........someday!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MMilitiaR

> best state to be a pothead


 
your house...


(or denver)


----------



## alaskabud

Well after reading all your stories, Alaska is better than any state or Canada. Federal laws apply but no feds running around that get involved in less than THOUSAND plant grows. Alaskans can legally posess up to 1/4 pound in their homes for private use! If you are growing and have over a quarter lb and up to 25 plants it's a misdomener. Felony at 26 plants. They just DO NOT BUST PEOPLE FOR SMALL GROWS. CAN YOU BEAT THAT?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*WHEREVER I AM AT THE MOMENT I'M SMOKING!! MY HOUSE, IN NEW YORK!!!*


----------



## Stoney Bud

alaskabud said:
			
		

> Well after reading all your stories, Alaska is better than any state or Canada. Federal laws apply but no feds running around that get involved in less than THOUSAND plant grows. Alaskans can legally possess up to 1/4 pound in their homes for private use! If you are growing and have over a quarter lb and up to 25 plants it's a misdemeanor. Felony at 26 plants. They just DO NOT BUST PEOPLE FOR SMALL GROWS. CAN YOU BEAT THAT?


I'm not sure if it's as good as it sounds. Are there employers in Alaska that require a piss test for weed? Are they the ones with the best jobs? Can you get a job that pays well and they don't care if you smoke weed?

That seems to be more the problem than just being able to legally smoke it. If you can still get fired from most of the good jobs in Alaska, then what is the advantage of it being "legal"?

That's my main ***** with pot laws. Employers are allowed to fire you if you fail the test they require you to take. If they did the same thing for booze, nobody would be working because they wouldn't find enough people who could pass their tests.

I say, remove all testing from the workplace. If someone is an obvious problem with pot, then do the same thing you would if that person was an obvious problem with booze. Fire them for cause, not suspicion.


----------



## alaskabud

Ya Stoney the piss testers rule up here like they do in every state. What's a good job? I guess if yer willing to put a suit and tie on they already own yer pecker anyway. I work construction, $38 an hour would be a good job I guess. Maybe one out of ten jobsites would reguire a piss test to work on their site, screw em I just wouldn't work those sites or cheat on the test.
Anyway this thread was about possesion laws and states/canada. Name me one other of these where it's protected in the states constitution that a person can have up to a 1/4 pound of pot in your house and it's legal like here.


----------



## Stoney Bud

alaskabud said:
			
		

> Ya Stoney the piss testers rule up here like they do in every state. What's a good job? I guess if yer willing to put a suit and tie on they already own yer pecker anyway.


Odd way of thinkin man. I've been working with a suit on for more than twenty years. Nobody owns me or my pecker.

The laws that permit the piss testers is what needs to be changed. It's the whole picture, man.



			
				alaskabud said:
			
		

> I work construction, $38 an hour would be a good job I guess. Maybe one out of ten jobsites would reguire a piss test to work on their site, screw em I just wouldn't work those sites or cheat on the test.


Then you are being forced to lie to protect yourself from an unfair law that makes that possible.



			
				alaskabud said:
			
		

> Anyway this thread was about possesion laws and states/canada. Name me one other of these where it's protected in the states constitution that a person can have up to a 1/4 pound of pot in your house and it's legal like here.


No, the thread is about the best place to be a pot smoker. There is nowhere in the USA that's good. The establishment controls your entire lifes choices by making pot an illegal drug. One FBI agent can bust anyone in Alaska any time they want to. For as much as a joint.

That's what I'm saying. If I could find a job in Holland that pays as well as mine here, I'd move there. That's how tired I am of the pot laws in the USA.


----------



## alaskabud

OK stoney you win. I still can't picture you in a suit and tie, no offense.


----------



## FaTal1

i live in cali and what they make us do here makes me sad and very mad they makes us dump our stash on the floor then they spit on it and step on it they also makes us break our pipes and bongs or w.e we are carrying just tears me apart....


----------



## Ogof

I am going to apply for a Medical Marijuana License in my home state of Nevada.
Since either myself or my wife is ill enough to qualify.
California may be better but, I hate California. Nice place to visit but I could not live there.

So my vote is Nevada or California for Medical reasons.
British Columbia or Oregon if I was just a toker.


----------



## TheBaconChef

Hey I've been meaning to talk to someone from nevada. Is that campaign going well there? I heard they're going for full legalization there? Is there any chance of it passing? I live in san diego, thats a 6 hour drive =) If it really were fully legal there I tihnk i would rent a shitty ass house by the ca/nv border and mail myself like a pound every now and then as needed. I know its gonna get trumped by federal law if it were to pass but a stoner can dream, cant he?


----------



## flipmode

virgnia,dc,maryland ,metropolitian area


----------



## Gnarpat

I live in Southern California. Orange County to be exact. I just heard the other day that up north in Humboldt, you're allowed to have as much as an 1/8 and you won't get busted too bad. I should move up there.


----------



## heavyfreak

FLA!!!!

while, seeds will get you in jail.. everybody blazing down here!  Its more comman then guns 1 out of 7.


----------



## BrownieDaKid

nj is very good state to smoke, us being the most densly populated state in the USA, it makes it a lot easier for people to purchase. The stuff might not be the best all the time, but you always know like 10 kids who sell, or who can get it within hours, in my school my good friend just started selling, and he has been getting a O of bangings, everybodys comin back to him (including me, all together ive prolly purchased more than a half o off of him) so we always got one person selling that good shit


----------



## CHRONIC_COVERED_HASH

I live in Oregon and almost everyone I know blazes.  Here it is alway easy to find, and most of the time it is real real good chronic!!!


----------



## Biffdoggie

I'd say besides for maybe BC, California. We have stores on the corner you can just walk into and buy an assortment of stuff from hash to bud to food to actual plants(assuming you have yer medical card, nudge-nudge). The city of san diego has totally stopped messing with any medical stuff at all and you can get yer card in about ten minutes/60 bucks.
Not to mention the fine specimens that are always floating around being as everyone and thier brother are growing.


----------



## High_Life420

weed toka said:
			
		

> well im not 100% sure on that but california is not so bad on marijuana punishments for a juvenile to get caught in possession will mostl likely end up having a ticket makin u goto court and they will probably refer u to community service for an adult would probably be a few days in jail as long as u dont have 2 much on u otherwise they will think ur selling and the punishment will b considered a felony. other than that its just a low misdemeanor that u can take off ur record


Thats what I agree on I also hear california still has medical marijuana so I think they ease up on it alittle in CA.


----------



## purple_chronic

Puerto Rico!!! there is this place that sells every drug you r looking 4 (marijane)and you just buy a fillie and sit down on a bench and smoke it lol no one cares and they have the best of everything(drugs) in the island so its great,but since PR is been crazy lately the cops now wait 4 you to come out of the place and they know you were doing drugs so they stop you 4 a check up so just dont take any of the nasty weed,they have like more then 20 diferent names 4 weed.almost all of the weeds r from a difrerent place so its the best around.its at the capital of PR "San Juan" the place is called "La Perla" right next to the Morro just incase anyone comes 4 a vacation!!!!!


----------



## Biffdoggie

Despite peoples efforts with the "51" movement, puerto rico is not a US state.


----------



## purple_chronic

believe me i know ive been here 4 a very long while, but i was just messing around...

can't no one have fun ?????


----------



## Biffdoggie

I wasn't harshin' on ya, just sayin'.


----------



## purple_chronic

NO prob. Peace!


----------



## MissMolly

norml has each state and the penalties listed ...I would love to move to an affordable state like nc but the laws there are fricked up ..


----------



## Biffdoggie

I've wanted to move to Asheville, NC for a while, but alas, the laws are oppresive.


----------



## Remember the three B's

I live in upstate NY and everyone here and their mother grows, and it isn't TOO often that you read about a grow operation getting busted in the papers. And you can get caught with up to an ounce and only get a fine that is something like $100 I believe. But most of the time they will just take it for themselves and let you go, as myself and many others I know have experienced.


----------



## Kindbud

North Carolina In The country I know over 15 people around me 
that grow! and over 50 that smoke it! and my brothere has been 
caught like 4 or 5 times lol with it and has only got in trouble for 
it once all you have to have is lawer and you good!! My 2 cents


----------



## TURKEYNECK

well Im just a bit south of "KB^ ^^^^^^^^ and let me tell you.. GA. dont mess around..if your car smells like pot..you go to jail for disorderly conduct..no shit.


----------



## Devilweed

FrostyNugz420 said:
			
		

> where im from, in upstate NY, the leos take you stash(for themselves), make you smash any pipe or whatever that you have, and tell you not to drive around with it on you.



East Coast has Bad Cheap Bud.   Pacific Northwest is the place to smoke and grow.  Coppers are pretty lax in Seattle, No worries!


----------



## GREENTEAMGROW

CALIFORNIA IS DEFINETLY THE MOST WEED FRIENDLY STATE! Theres over 50 clubs in frisco and san diego has over 30. I cant say for sure about the rest of cali, but I know theres tons. Name a state that can beat that????????????


----------



## JusSumguy

GanjaGuru said:
			
		

> And Humboldt County kicked out less-than-friendly sheriff & d.a. and replaced them with more friendly folk; in Humbodt with an easily obtainable script, you can legally have a 10' x 10' growroom--sog that's 99 plants.



Actually, there's a new proposal which will allow *100x100* foot area legally. It said to be a shoe in as they already have the law and cival folks on the wagon.

Yeah, buddy. Now we're talkin'.


----------

